# My Gaggia Classic after OPV mod and with naked portafilter



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Coffechap set this shot up, I just took photos!

Also using a 18g VST basket.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting. You are getting a much better more even extraction than I am so it's good to see it is possible. Could you add a bit more detail about the grinder used and tamp technique?


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll have to consult coffeechap on that one, as it was him who made the shot.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great video. The shot is looking very nice.

I'm timing the extraction to approx 30 seconds


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, seems to be about that. We weren't timing it, just going by eye.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Grinder is a Brasilia rr55 od, tamp used for that shot was a reg barber convex, grinds were spooned into the portafilter and evenly distributed, tamp about 30 lbs but juston feel, but make sure you get the tamp even. A lot of the quality in that extraction is down to the grinder!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Great video. The shot is looking very nice.
> 
> I'm timing the extraction to approx 30 seconds


Shot time 27 seconds from first bleed of extract


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh and the cup used is a 6 oz cappuccino


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Great vid guys... well done

Definitely need a video section in my opinion...maybe if lots of people click on my thanks, it'll be the equivalent of signing a petition and Glenn will be forced to act


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Never been against it, just didn't have enough content until recently.

Plenty of videos throughout the site. Will create a section and see if it takes off...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Live now







Videos


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Never been against it, just didn't have enough content until recently.
> 
> Plenty of videos throughout the site. Will create a section and see if it takes off...


I know mate... was only pulling your leg







Maybe it'll spur people on to get making a few. I for one will be posting a few more


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I've stuck a few on there...might have gone a bit OTT tbh. Feel free to delete them Glenn if I've added a load of tosh. Just thought I'd put a few in there to get things started


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> I've stuck a few on there...might have gone a bit OTT tbh. Feel free to delete them Glenn if I've added a load of tosh. Just thought I'd put a few in there to get things started


Think it's really helpful. Thanks. Is there a good vid on how to change the steam wand on the classic? My task for this weekend!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Think it's really helpful. Thanks. Is there a good vid on how to change the steam wand on the classic? My task for this weekend!


Can't seem to find one mate but there is a good link here:

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=11548518#post11548518

This is the one that I followed and it worked just fine. Let me know if you get stuck and I'll make you a video


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> Can't seem to find one mate but there is a good link here:
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=11548518#post11548518
> 
> This is the one that I followed and it worked just fine. Let me know if you get stuck and I'll make you a video


That's excellent thanks a lot Tony.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Found it mate... Check out the videos section!!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Shot looks good, dances a little but not much. I need to blow out the cobwebs on my technique... Hardly ever pull a double, always a triple now and dont overly worry about longer extraction times.

The old thing of when to time is interesting... first sign of coffee or when the pump starts?


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Shot looks good, dances a little but not much. I need to blow out the cobwebs on my technique... Hardly ever pull a double, always a triple now and dont overly worry about longer extraction times.
> 
> The old thing of when to time is interesting... first sign of coffee or when the pump starts?


I've always thought it was as soon as the pump started. But would love to hear what everyone has to say about this?!


----------

